# D's 'levelling'



## jimmysmum (Mar 17, 2010)

Well our little DD is finally levelling a month after diagnosis and a few tweaks here and there, shes had numbers all in range for the last 2 entire days, onwards and upwards is the key  x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2010)

Great news, glad to hear that things have settled down so quickly.


----------



## Kei (Mar 17, 2010)

Well done D and Mummy!    That's great progress!


----------



## bev (Mar 17, 2010)

Thats brilliant news - well done to you all.Bev


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks people. Im feeling more confident now shes on a good level, im even taking her to her favourite soft play place in the morning, we havent been for a few weeks (since diag) and shes going to love it! x


----------



## Steff (Mar 17, 2010)

Well done thats fab news. Good work by all concerned.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 17, 2010)

Great stuff, have fun.


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 18, 2010)

She had so much fun and was so excited bcoz we havent been for 4 weeks... she needed topping up with food every 45 mins, managed to keep her levels within very good range, just b4 lunch she was 4.1 she scoffed lunch and was 8.8 half hr later, she only has half a unit of insulin at lunch at mo so today i didnt give any due to the after burn etc,  shes soundo!! im knackered what a balancing act lol x


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm so happy you had a great time, they need to do this and be like every other kid, it just means more thinking for the parents which is hardly a hardship is it?

As this is the first time can I just give you a couple of points for now (you may well know all this so ignore).   With Jessica and a few others I know this type of exercise brings hypos for up to about 48 hours after so just beware, that's all.    I don't know why but it seems to be these indoor play areas and trampolines just bring on the hypos, more than anything else.

No wonder she is knackered and soundo.


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks i will test her more and keep an extra eye on her, im amazed at how quickly they burn off food in those places, it doesnt even touch the sides!  my son is very sensitive to exercise also and now i can see D is too, like you say no hardship a bit of extra food and testing etc...i got some funny looks when i got my machine out and kept testing her, wonder what people think im doing!? x


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 18, 2010)

Well done!!! 

Glad she had a good time and that you are getting into a 'normal' routine!


----------

